# My “new to me” small GV3 in powder



## MissDee

Hi,

Just wanted to share my “new to me” small GV3 in powder 

She is in perfect condition, came with tags and leather colour swatch.

I love the nude shade, the size and the stylish simplicity.
MissDee


----------

